# Small lawn spreader recommendations?



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

I've got just shy of 2000 sqft and I've been using a crappy Scott's Edgeguard mini and it's been decent but my yard's finally to the point where the problems with the spreader are showing up when I'm not using the edgeguard (striping). Is there a good quality spreader that's not got a giant hopper on it?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would look at the Earthway 2600APlus. Currently out of stock on Amazon, but I think it usually runs about $125.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

I'd recommend the same. I actually got mine from Target and they have it in stock right now.

https://www.target.com/p/earthway-2...ity-seed-and-fertilizer-spreader/-/A-76099803


----------



## bigbew (Jan 23, 2020)

I have a similar query, looking for a small spreader in the UK but none of them seem to have any sort of edge guard. Is that feature pretty much exclusive to Scotts?


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey bigbew I have the earthway 2750 shoulder spreader I've used it once! but I can't walk very well so it's up for grabs if you fancy one.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

I am looking for something small, too. I bought the Elite to solve the stripping issues of the Mini, but Elite is wayy too big.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

greencare said:


> I am looking for something small, too. I bought the Elite to solve the stripping issues of the Mini, but Elite is wayy too big.


What's too big about it? Hopper size or the swath width? I have half the size of your lawn. Just going to slow my walking speed with my Earthway 2150 so to control the swath. See if that works for me.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Baretta said:


> greencare said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for something small, too. I bought the Elite to solve the stripping issues of the Mini, but Elite is wayy too big.
> ...


Too big for storage, and I need to have about two extra pounds of material in the hopper as there are four openings, so, the 'bounce' needs to be done much sooner and longer. But I only buy a 5K sqft bag at a time. There are other problems, too, like EdgeGuard working a bit too perfectly such that there is no application done to the grass at the edges. Finally, since I don't put anything over 20lbs in the hopper, Elite seems and feels like driving a Hummer. I still prefer the Mini if it didn't stripe as I feel I can better control the application.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Really liking my echo rb-60. $109 with free shipping from home depot.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

I've been looking for a smaller spreader for a while to get away from my Scott's edgeguard mini. After looking into so many they all seem to have there pros and cons. I'm leaning towards a earth way 2600a.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Trailz516 said:


> I've been looking for a smaller spreader for a while to get away from my Scott's edgeguard mini. After looking into so many they all seem to have there pros and cons. I'm leaning towards a earth way 2600a.


Here are a few pics that I posted of the Earthway 2600A Plus and you can see it compared to a Scott's Mini:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=274143#p274143


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

@Awar thanks, I was actually reading through that thread earlier today.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@Trailz516 I'm pretty satisfied with this spreader so far. Just like any new tool it takes some getting used to, but it is well built snd should last. It does spread well but the last 1 lb of product is not going to spread consistently as you have to do the job/hop or whatever you call it.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Awar said:


> Trailz516 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking for a smaller spreader for a while to get away from my Scott's edgeguard mini. After looking into so many they all seem to have there pros and cons. I'm leaning towards a earth way 2600a.
> ...


Thanks for the comparison pictures


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

I wish they made a hopper that tapered/funneled down more at the bottom to help eliminate the bounce/hop that we all inevitably do for the last pound or 2 of product.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Trailz516 said:


> I wish they made a hopper that tapered/funneled down more at the bottom to help eliminate the bounce/hop that we all inevitably do for the last pound or 2 of product.


That probably creates a weight issue at the center.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Trailz516 said:


> I wish they made a hopper that tapered/funneled down more at the bottom to help eliminate the bounce/hop that we all inevitably do for the last pound or 2 of product.


I like to finish my granular apps with a triple axle and lift. :mrgreen: :lol: :roll:

https://tenor.com/view/lcn-lawn-care-nut-allyn-gif-12647976


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Trailz516 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish they made a hopper that tapered/funneled down more at the bottom to help eliminate the bounce/hop that we all inevitably do for the last pound or 2 of product.
> ...


I guess when he starts complaining about lower back problems we will know why! :lol:


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

For 2000 square feet, I'd use a hand spreader. They hold about 5 lbs of material, plenty for almost every fertilizer you will buy on that much space. Scoop and go.

ETA: Buy the same fertilizer every time, and mark on a sharpie on the inside where 4 lbs of urea is, 4 lbs SOP, etc etc.

I did this for the 7K lawn I had previously and I could literally fertilize the lawn while I was waiting for my kids to get in the car. Scoop to the level, go.


----------

